# Parking a Fountain Pen?



## Larry in Harrow (Apr 28, 2010)

In a post in the "Show off your Pens" forum Whaler shared a beautiful Desk Set featuring a rollerball and it's desk stand. ( http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=61401 )






Photo by Dick

This has inspired an idea and I would like to substitute a fountain pen but have serious questions.  Is it feasible to park a fountain pen with the nib down?  Does gravity eventually turn your pen stand into an ink well?
Does anyone have experience or advise they can share?  I would certainly appreciate it.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry to say yes you'll eventully have and ink well, all fountain pens need to be stored nib up because of Newtons law. I'm now working with a member here making a stand for 9 Emperor fountain pens with the nib up.....


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Apr 28, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Sorry to say yes you'll eventully have and ink well, all fountain pens need to be stored nib up because of Newtons law. I'm now working with a member here making a stand for 9 Emperor fountain pens with the nib up.....


 
Thanks Roy.  Curses, that's what I thought.  Another idea scrapped, back to the drawing board.


----------



## Chief Hill (Apr 28, 2010)

Larry in Harrow said:


> Thanks Roy. Curses, that's what I thought. Another idea scrapped, back to the drawing board.


 
I dont know that it would be a curse if you were to make it so the bottom was actually an ink well that you would use to prime.  
It not a bad idea IMHO..


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Apr 28, 2010)

Chief Hill said:


> I dont know that it would be a curse if you were to make it so the bottom was actually an ink well that you would use to prime.
> It not a bad idea IMHO..


 
*Sounds kind of messy. Want to be the test pilot?*


----------

